# Fat fascination?



## Tad (Aug 8, 2006)

Something has recently become clear to me. Oh, I think Ive known this most of forever, but as is sometimes the way you can know something for a long time before you know that you know it. 

The thing is this: besides being an FA, Im fascinated with fat in a non-sexual manner. 

This should not really be surprising, as I can recall being fascinated by fat before puberty, in a non-sexual manner. I realize now that at puberty I added an erotic preference for the well padded figure, but never lost the basic fat fascination. I think any confusion that I had on this front came from the combination of hormonal override in the teenage years and societal messages that the only thing guys care about bodies is sex appeal. 

So I can see fat folk of varying ages, sizes, genders, and looks, and be interested in their bodies, without having any sort of sexual interest in them, and not even having an erotic interest in their fat. Just simply being fascinated with their fat. (Don't get me wrong, there are also some who are sexually attractve to me! I'm just saying that not every fat figure that fascinates me is because of sexual attraction). I guess maybe this is part of why Ive hung around at Dimensions for so long! 

Anyway, Im curious how many others here have a non-sexual fat fascination?


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 8, 2006)

My husband was not an FA, but as he got to know me he became fascinated in my fat in an non-sexual way at first. He had no idea what is was like to go through daily life with obesity, and it intrigued him just to watch me walk, reach around my bulk, tie my shoes, sit down, stand up etc. Of course he fell in love with me so it wasn't long before all my fat bouncing around became verrrry sexually attractive too. :wubu: Sometimes he comments on how my belly or butt presses against the counter when I'm working in the kitchen, and I don't even think about it. I'm fascinated by fat too, both my own and watching how other people deal with their own obesity. Ah, the infinite variety of body fat.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 9, 2006)

Do you mean fat specifically on people, or fat the substance? I'm not an FFA, but I do think wobbly things in general, like jello, water balloons, etc. are visually interesting.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Aug 9, 2006)

I love everything about fat. The way it looks (aesthetically, not just sexually), the way it feels, the way it moves... And on both genders, whether I'm attracted to the individual or not.

I've found that I no longer need to look for the fat people out there, that I just tend to notice them, as if they look "more right" or normal, whereas the thin folks seem like oddities to me. I don't understand what has precipitated this change in outlook, but it suits me just fine. :eat2: 

Yay! Fat!

Brenda


----------



## BBW_Chaser (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I can appreciate a chubby woman both in a sexy and non-sexy way, but her personality can taint the image of beauty in my mind. I only find big, plump women sexy, but don't find *every* big, plump woman sexy. There are some that would be physically attractive to me, but I can't stand their personality, so I don't really pay much attention to their physical beauty either, and they are definitely not sexy to me. 
On the other hand, I know of a few thin women that I love dearly as friends, but just can't see them as sexy because they aren't chubby enough to appeal to me on that level. 
Fat on a woman can be either sexy or just pretty to me. Either way, it almost always makes her more visually appealing.
Fat guys are a real turn off though. Sorry, I know that's sexist, but it's just what I see. Women were meant to be chubby, men weren't.....at least in my mind.

BBWChaser


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 9, 2006)

_Just my two cents worth. Being fat myself, perhaps I am a wee bit biased. But fat is comforting. Who would not love to be smothered in the hug of a large man or woman, as opposed to pressing against a bony, uncomfortable body? Fat is natural, perhaps more so for women than men. We have padding for reproductive reasons, to help us see through pregnancy with minimal harm to the mother and child. We have ample breasts for nursing that child, for comforting. We stay warmer in the cooler weather. Fat is relaxed and playful. It is sexual. Primal. 

We are meant to have some meat on our bones. And I firmly believe that despite current societal fixation with skinny figures...most people, deep down, love the comfort and raw sexuality of fat.
_


----------



## Stormy (Aug 11, 2006)

I also have a fat fascination bordering on obsession, mine also started well before puberty and is not limited to erotica. I'm not sure how much of it is natural and how much is due to my upbringing though. My mother was relatively thin when she met and married my father but got up to 375 pounds during the course of their marriage and having four children (and she's only 5'2" -- once when she was near her heaviest we were talking about swimming and she mentioned that fat floats, so fatter people can more easily stay above water, and I remember looking at her huge body and thinking about that for a long time, and again and again over the course of my childhood -- and I am certainly not and never have been sexually attracted to my mother). My father hated it, thought fat women were disgusting before he met her but it got worse after that. He was constantly after her to lose weight, finally telling her he'd divorce her if she didn't get thin, she did and he left anyway. This all happened before I was seven years old. He would frequently make disparaging comments about fat females, change the channel with a shudder if one came on TV, etc. and when I started to get chubby around puberty he was constantly trying to get me to lose weight. So it was pretty much impossible for me not to think about it a lot ever since I can remember, and at first I thought, or thought I did anyway, that it was disgusting too, but still couldn't stop looking at and thinking about it, and didn't realize I found it erotic until my late 20's.

I'm interested in looking at any and all fat people without having any sexual desire for them or it, to the point of being unable not to notice their shape and size. Sometimes I have to make an effort not to stare or let them notice me looking at them. I don't generally have sexual desire for other fat people I see, because I'm a heterosexual female and really only find fat erotic on females. It's just fun to look at and think about in both sexual and non-sexual ways.


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 11, 2006)

Stormy said:


> I'm interested in looking at any and all fat people without having any sexual desire for them or it, to the point of being unable not to notice their shape and size. Sometimes I have to make an effort not to stare or let them notice me looking at them. I don't generally have sexual desire for other fat people I see, because I'm a heterosexual female and really only find fat erotic on females. It's just fun to look at and think about in both sexual and non-sexual ways.


This sounds very much like me, because I'm a heterosexual female too, yet I really only find fat erotic on women. Female fat fascinates me, maybe because I have so much fat of my own and my mother kept drumming into my head that fat was taboo. Or maybe I'm just checking to see how my fat "stacks up against the competition." Or maybe I'm just vain enough to think that it's my fat so it has to be good. 

It's just so doggone fascinating to observe the infinite variety of fat women, be they top heavy, middle heavy, bottom heavy, all of the above or some combination. Watching them walk or waddle fast or slow, good posture or bad posture, how much their fat jiggles and shakes, their clothing and swimsuits, do they hide their fat, ignore it, flaunt it etc. Maybe all that bouncing is a vicarious turnon, and I can almost feel my fat jiggling too. I also love to touch my own rolls of fat, and peek in a mirror and see how much my fat tries to defy the seams of my clothes. It probably stems from my husband's voyage of exploration when he fell in love and married the fattest women he ever met. Art is a thin man, and his fascination with my obesity made me start thinking about fat in entirely new ways. Wow, just talking about women's fat is a major turnon! Methinks I'll tackle my husband when I get home tonight, and smother him with my fat. :smitten:


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok put me in the both category. Like most of the guys here I am aroused by fat, but there's also nothing like snuggling up to my big soft gal on a cold winter morning.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Aug 11, 2006)

Finally, a thread that I can wrap myself around. I love looking at fat women.
I think my user name says it all. I am facinated by all fat people. I like the flull round form of all fat ladies. I love it when people eat enough to be fat.
I love the way fat looks when people walk. I love tummy bulges, theigh rolls,
love handles, fat arms, and big round butts. I always feel more comfortable around fat
people, especially women.


----------



## SantaDuJuan (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm awhole lot more used to being around fat people.
But uh, in general I find fat arousing.

But I guess I'm shallow in that, just because you have a sexy body, doesn't mean you're a sexy person. I'm big on faces.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 12, 2006)

I do not have a fat fixation. I have a breast fixation, thank you very much. 

I mean, really. The nerve of some people.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 12, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I do not have a fat fixation. I have a breast fixation, thank you very much.
> 
> I mean, really. The nerve of some people.



That's just a targeted fat fixation. Whaddaya think those things are made of anyway?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 12, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I do not have a fat fixation. I have a breast fixation, thank you very much.
> 
> I mean, really. The nerve of some people.




As always, you get right to the point! LOL Nothing wrong with a breast fixation! LOL


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 13, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> That's just a targeted fat fixation. Whaddaya think those things are made of anyway?



Usually saline or silicone from what I hear. 

Thank you! I'll be here all week!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 13, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Usually saline or silicone from what I hear.
> 
> Thank you! I'll be here all week!



You need to look for the 100% all natural certification.


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 13, 2006)

Something else that fascinates me about fat is how other people deal with it. On this board which is all about fat, we talk pretty openly about it, and most of us enjoy it. However when I'm out and about in the world, and find myself in conversation with other fat people, quite often they don't want to talk about fat at all, or even acknowledge how fat they are. Not that I press the subject -- maybe a comment or two, and if they don't want to talk about fat, then I let it drop. A common response is "I don't really think about it." Maybe the average person deals with obesity by ignoring it. Which is fine -- they just go about their lives as if fat were the most natural thing in the world -- which of course it is.


----------



## LuvMBig (Aug 13, 2006)

Like BBW Chaser above, I absolutely adore the way fat looks on women. However, on men, it just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Phalloidium (Aug 14, 2006)

I've been fascinated with fat since an early age. When I hit puberty, it became inextricably intertwined with my sexuality.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Aug 15, 2006)

What is going on? This thread showed some promise early on. Why has everone just clamed up. Lets not sit here with our thums up our butts. 

I like going to an area of town where I know there will be more fat people than thin people(especially Women). I have a mental map of the whole area
of places I don't like to go( cause folks is too thin, and place I love to go cause the women is fat). 

So there! I just trying to get things going again.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 15, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> This sounds very much like me, because I'm a heterosexual female too, yet I really only find fat erotic on women. Female fat fascinates me, maybe because I have so much fat of my own and my mother kept drumming into my head that fat was taboo. Or maybe I'm just checking to see how my fat "stacks up against the competition." Or maybe I'm just vain enough to think that it's my fat so it has to be good.
> 
> It's just so doggone fascinating to observe the infinite variety of fat women, be they top heavy, middle heavy, bottom heavy, all of the above or some combination. Watching them walk or waddle fast or slow, good posture or bad posture, how much their fat jiggles and shakes, their clothing and swimsuits, do they hide their fat, ignore it, flaunt it etc. Maybe all that bouncing is a vicarious turnon, and I can almost feel my fat jiggling too. I also love to touch my own rolls of fat, and peek in a mirror and see how much my fat tries to defy the seams of my clothes. It probably stems from my husband's voyage of exploration when he fell in love and married the fattest women he ever met. Art is a thin man, and his fascination with my obesity made me start thinking about fat in entirely new ways. Wow, just talking about women's fat is a major turnon! Methinks I'll tackle my husband when I get home tonight, and smother him with my fat. :smitten:


 
What you say sounds similar to a normal hetero guy checking out another guy's musculature, comparing it to his, possibly (likely) with envy, almost a sort of desire, but not in any way sexual.

Myself, it's definitely just an erotic thing for me seeing fat on a woman. That I get significantly more arousal out of smaller amounts of fat in particular areas cements this for me. Like I mentioned somewhere else, I approached the FA thing from a very analytical standpoint, and I think at least part of my attraction to it is survival instincts... but regardless, it does feel good, and look sexy =P


----------



## FreneticFangs (Aug 25, 2006)

hmmm 
I am most definitely one for the "sexually" category.
Is enjoying the comfort of fat sexual? I mean... I LOVE to cuddle and it helps that fat feels like portable pillows 
So is that sexual or not? 
What exactly involves being interested in fat in a non-sexual way??


----------



## Amandy (Aug 25, 2006)

I love looking at fat women, both fascinating and erotic, but I fantasize about *sex *with fat men.


----------



## Tad (Aug 27, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> hmmm
> I am most definitely one for the "sexually" category.
> Is enjoying the comfort of fat sexual? I mean... I LOVE to cuddle and it helps that fat feels like portable pillows
> So is that sexual or not?
> What exactly involves being interested in fat in a non-sexual way??



Hmmm, I left that a big ambiguous, didn't I?

What I was thinking of--I have no idea if this is how anyone else read it--was being interested in fat on people whom you do not/would not have any sort of intimate relationship with. Your mother's old friend, a random guy on the bus who is twice your age, a young mom out walking with her kids....

Or to put it another way, do you look at fat and go "that is neat!" sometimes, rather than "that is hot!"

Not sure if that clarified or muddied things, sorry.

-Ed


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Aug 28, 2006)

I feel comforted by being around other Women/Men of size....I hate feeling like I stick out in a crowd.....and this is coming from a SSBBW.....funny isn't it? KINDA IRONIC! A ssbbw, 5'11, red haired, 400+  women not liking to stick out in a crowd.....I also live in a SMALL town, and have acually had my picture taken by a total stranger (NO he didn't ask first) There I was in front of a *"Dollar General"*sitting astride a little Honda Ruckus Moped.....and I just wonder where that picture has turned up on the WorldWideWeb.......OH MY..... 

View attachment october 2005_26.jpg


----------



## FreneticFangs (Aug 31, 2006)

edx said:


> Hmmm, I left that a big ambiguous, didn't I?
> 
> What I was thinking of--I have no idea if this is how anyone else read it--was being interested in fat on people whom you do not/would not have any sort of intimate relationship with. Your mother's old friend, a random guy on the bus who is twice your age, a young mom out walking with her kids....
> 
> ...


Definitely clarified and I'm most definitely into fat only for sexual purposes. I don't really care much either way for fat on people I'm not attracted to. If I'm not into someone... whether they are 400 lbs or 120... it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 1, 2006)

I think I'm fascinated in both manners, but it's kinda hard to tell where erotic fascination breaks off and non begins.


----------



## lemmink (Sep 2, 2006)

My sexual preoccupation with fat aside, I love looking at fat - I think it's beautiful as well as sexy. I draw a lot, and seeing attractive BHMs and BBWs in the street is great from an artistic perspective: it gives me inspiration for figure drawing. And, as I also write, I like to take people from real life (at least their bodies) to use as characters in my stories. And of course, sometimes I just admire for the sake of admiring...

...which inevitably makes me worry that I'm going to end up in one of those fat-watching posts on this board. You know, the ones that go: "I was out and this woman kept staring at me like she hated me because I was fat and then pretended she wasn't staring..." because god, that's always me. I'm horribly shy, too, which means that if I'm caught checking someone out, I'm more likely to run away in a kind of 'duck-and-cover' crouch, rather than go up and say, "Hi, how you doin'?" or "I love what you're wearing", or whatever compliment I have in my head at the time.

I bet that the day I finally have the courage to go up to someone I'd like to write about/draw/have filthy hot sex with, it'll be the day that the only compliment that comes to my mind is, "Nice arse".


----------



## Blockierer (Sep 3, 2006)

I am thrilled about fat women and of course I have a fat gf.
I think, fat admiration has two aspects, first a sexual preference and and second its a way of life (a good one).


----------



## TallFatSue (Sep 3, 2006)

Yesterday my husband pointed out something about me which seems to be pretty common among fat women: when I walk quickly, I really swing my arms back and forth. Art mentioned it because I accidentally smacked a time or two. Never really thought about it before, but I suppose swinging my arms helps my balance as my fat bounces around, the faster I walk.


----------



## ArchFA (Sep 6, 2006)

-apt Clapton ref.
Anyway, most FA's will understand this right away. There's never a time when a fat woman doesn't get my attention. -Married, very faithful -but appreciates the God's arts.
BUT -and this is a big "but" -pun intended, it's very easy to spot a bbw who has no confidence or passion for her own beauty. To me this is very sad. You know what I'm talking about -the woman who has everything going for her, yet society, family or tragic past has just beaten her down. I suppose this is true with women of all body types, it's just, by nature, I only notice large women. I can honestly say, sadly, I see more of this in big women. What should be sexy to me comes off as sad and tragic. I wish our culture saw things differently.
However, equally obvious is the large woman who radiates defiance and confidence. To me, this is sublime and highly sexual. -Regardless if she is even aware of it. 
Perhaps the question should not focus on how sexual vs. non-sexual fascinations are different but rather, Can the two be mutually exclusive?
For me, I say emphatically, "NO." I'm sure I see hundreds of thin and fat men everyday, but I have yet to differentiate between the two. 
As for my wife and others like her, I could stare all day in both fascination, amazement, and affirmation that there is beauty and order in this world. I just wish they could all see this in themselves.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 8, 2006)

lemmink said:


> I bet that the day I finally have the courage to go up to someone I'd like to write about/draw/have filthy hot sex with, it'll be the day that the only compliment that comes to my mind is, "Nice arse".


 
Haha... coming from me that'd more likely be "Niiiiicceee a- I mean... aw shit..."

Although I've got the same shyness issues, which makes it freaking awesome when the girl you decided you want to talk to comes over and talks to YOU!

Hrmm, back to the topic... now that non-erotically is well defined, I'm even more sure option #1 was the right choice. In fact I'm more likely to be disgusted by someone who's fat if I don't find it erotic. And I'm incredibly picky. So even there, I'd easily settle for someone with good personality and an attractive (thin) body than hold out for a plumper I liked for more than just her bod.

For an interesting bit that's not entirely related to this, as a basic rule I *never* allow myself to picture someone I actually know when I'm dealing with a story or some such. The fact that I recently met someone who comes very close to mirroring a character I wrote once disturbs me to no end, so I always spot create imaginitive people for fantasies.


----------

